# Cooking Oil



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey

Been searching around looking for a definite answer to this but seems like evryone has different ideas .. But what would you recommend I use for cooking, I am trying to bulk at the moment.

Normally use EVOO but have recently been told peanut oil is best for high temp cooking

Thanks for any input :thumbup1:


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

Peanut oil and walnut oil are both good. There is an flavoured oil called Wok oil in the sharwoods range that tastes great with stir fry. Over here in Greece they have a special olive oil for high temperature cooking, but I don't know if its available in the UK yet. Olive oil should not be used at very high temperatures. Sesame oil works for me, there is a dark highly flavoured one that you use just a touch of to give a Chinese flavour to rice or stir fry. The light coloured one ( Lidls sell it here) is great for frying and is very light in flavour. Coconut oil is very nutritious if you can find it....maybe at chinese supermarket or asian shops?


----------

